# Calling it a Day, "Now What?"



## jack.39 (Jan 6, 2010)

When the shop activity is closed down for the day, what do you usually pursue, in order to not be 100% wrapped up in your work?

Anyone like a nice, cold beer?

jack


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 6, 2010)

Jack,
I just knew there was something I liked about ya! Salute!

Tony


----------



## Mo deller (Jan 6, 2010)

Beer,naaa. Call me what you like but I'd go for a nice cup of tea followed by a spot of tiffin :big:


----------



## John Rudd (Jan 6, 2010)

jack.39  said:
			
		

> Anyone like a nice, cold beer?
> 
> jack



Yes if you're buying... 

I generally chill with one after spending time in the garage...especially if it hasnt gone well...


----------



## cfellows (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, 20 years ago a cold beer (or several) at the end of the day was routine and much anticipated. However, I've reached the age where one beer kind of muddles my brain, then makes me feel like crap for several hours. As much as I love it, I've pretty much given it up!

Chuck


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 6, 2010)

A beer in the Ozarks? Sure!
I'll be there come May for Mom's B-day.
No Coors please...awful memories when you could only get it by driving into OK.
Red/White/Blue is okay!
I'm cheap.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah!! PBR)


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 6, 2010)

I am in the same boat as chuck....probably to many in my younger years.


----------



## jack.39 (Jan 6, 2010)

Obviously, some enjoy a beer now & then. If you drink American domestic beer, like Butt-Wiper, or Curs, be aware, please, that U.S. FDA allows something like *52* differenct chemicals, additives, in commercially-produced beer. To my knowledge, only *ONE* country, Germany, has a law forbidding use of anything other than the 4 basic ingredients: water, malt, hops, & yeast. Ever taste a Becks or St. Pauli Girl? IMO, the absolute BEST you can buy.

There is a better than those best, however. Make your own, as I do. Fun, reasonable cost, and with that, the assurance of knowing *exactly* what has gone into the brew!

Now, since digression away from model-making is frowned upon, I must explain that the process of working and toiling in our shops at our hobby pursuits *must* be accompanied by a process of R & R which is an intimate part of the modelling work.......................therefore the applicability of this thread! jack


----------



## rake60 (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn, I read this this too late in the evening!
I'd drive over for a free cold one, but if I were seen staggering to
the Jeep at this time of night....

I guess it's best to stay here and have at my own. LOL

Rick


----------



## Artie (Jan 7, 2010)

hmmmmm... single father of 2 daughters, large house and block, race cars, own and operate a small business.... hmmm ..... what do I ususally pursue? Are you kidding? Time for pursuing what?

Oh beer.... yeah well, isnt that just part of the culture here? Slab of beer and a bucket of prawns... thats breakfast.... dont get me started on lunch ;D


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jan 7, 2010)

Most days I have no choice. Between 4:30 and 5PM, my dog Pearl drags me out of the shop and we play ball for as long as I can take it. In the summer, it may last an hour followed by a swim and a cold beer (for me, Pearls too young), but today we were both frozen in about fifteen minutes. I still had a cold beer.

Jerry


----------



## Kermit (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a small library of books that I read from. I'm always putting new books(new to me) in it, so I doubt I'll ever read them all.  As for alcohol. I'm with Chuck and Bob. WAY to much of the stuff when I was younger, and for the last 7 years absolutely NONE of the stuff. I don't miss it, or the hangovers either.  


Besides I've got a complete electronics shop along side my newly aquired metal working machines. I'm not lacking for distraction. I'm lacking for enough hours in a day.  :big:

Kermit


----------



## BillC. (Jan 7, 2010)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> I'm not lacking for distraction. I'm lacking for enough hours in a day. :big:
> 
> Kermit



Amen to that!

Bill C.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 7, 2010)

Being a Brandy, (well almost any alcoholic spirit except Aftershave ) and Diet Coke drinker, Why are you all Hopping around. ??? ???

A lot of beer in Siberia is sold in bulk from small sidewalk/footpath booths with a bring your own container modus operandi. In the winter, when the container is filled the proud owner takes off like a bat out of hell to get it home before it freezes.  Vodka on the other hand does not freeze at these temperatures so can be enjoyed in the snow whilst watching the beer drinkers hop around.

Beer, as my uncle was want to say, is a "Steak and Eggs" in every glass. Surely that can't be bad. ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 8, 2010)

My beer days may be over but not my Captain Morgan Parrot Coconut Rum with Coke Zero days. ;D


----------



## BigBore (Jan 8, 2010)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> I am in the same boat as chuck...*.probably to many in my younger years.*



I don't remember my younger years.  I wonder if................ ??? Nah, that couldn't be it.

.


----------



## craig_c (Jan 8, 2010)

There is no beer except homebrew... Gee, another hobby to eat up our time! (But at least then we know what the additives are,  unlike with Curs (I really like that designation btw) and the other FDA approved ones.)


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 9, 2010)

I like beer with the right meal. Wine too for that matter, LOL.

If I'm just relaxing on the deck, I prefer a cocktail, a liquer, or perhaps a fine small batch bourbon. It just depends on the weather, the mood, and the pleasure of the company.







(Relaxing poolside in Havana with a Montecristo #2 and the first Mojito I ever drank.)

Cheers,

BW


----------



## cfellows (Jan 9, 2010)

Homebrew, especially in the last 10 or 15 years, is definitely the best. Fun to make and experiment with. In my earliest beer making days, before they had all these fancy beermaking products, I used hop flavored Blue Ribbon malt extract, bread yeast, and plain old sugar, all available from the local supermarket. Wasn't the best beer in the world, but it was cheap and you could make it as strong as you wanted. The rule in my house was, "Where you fall is where you sleep".

Chuck


----------



## jack.39 (Jan 9, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Homebrew, especially in the last 10 or 15 years, is definitely the best. Fun to make and experiment with. In my earliest beer making days, before they had all these fancy beermaking products, I used hop flavored Blue Ribbon malt extract, bread yeast, and plain old sugar, all available from the local supermarket. Wasn't the best beer in the world, but it was cheap and you could make it as strong as you wanted. The rule in my house was, "Where you fall is where you sleep".
> 
> Chuck



Chuck, no changes since those days! I use Alexander's Malt Extract, mainly because it is the most reasonably priced (and the biggest can, 4.4 lbs.!), Danstar Danish yeast or Vierka German yeast, Hops either picked off our vines out back of the house or store-bought in pelletized form, and the BEST tap water for the job, our own well water, full of vital minerals! I have never added any conditioners, yeast stimulators, etc., and usually make 5 gallon batches using old glass drinking water carboys.

I found that for a nice, heavy, dark brew, wonderful tasting, adding a few cups of molasses to the boiling brew is a good addition! jack


----------



## Maryak (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

About 20 years ago I embarked on a brew your own beer campaign. The 1st brew was drinkable if you were thirsty. The 2nd brew was drinkable if you were very thirsty. The 3rd brew was best described as "Not Fit for Human Consumption."   

This saga included breaking several full bottles whilst attempting to apply the crown seal, the bath being unusable whilst the beer was brewing and so on. Not one of my life's more successful enterprises. 

The beer brewing kit and left over bottles, seals, etc., went in the rubbish and buying beer for me was (a) Cheaper and (b) Drinkable. 

Finally, I have been offered many home brews over the years, (usually after I have described my effort), comments such as mines not like that, mine has a normal beer taste etc. Of all these home brews, there have only been 2 where I would be willing to drink a 2nd one and this is in Oz which has a pretty strong beer drinking tradition. 

Now you know why I prefer spirits with Coca Cola. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## wm460 (Jan 11, 2010)

Home brew or bought Cooper's only.
No Bottles for this boy, Kegs are the way to go.  ;D ;D


----------



## Artie (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree, a mate does his home brew in kegs. I simply cannot tell it from commercial beer (without the nastys).... I wish I had teh time to play with it all.... far too many hobby/projects on the go as it is....


Artie


----------



## cfellows (Jan 11, 2010)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> About 20 years ago I embarked on a brew your own beer campaign. The 1st brew was drinkable if you were thirsty. The 2nd brew was drinkable if you were very thirsty. The 3rd brew was best described as "Not Fit for Human Consumption."
> 
> ...



Bob,

Not saying this was your problem, but in my own homebrewing endeavors, I quickly discovered that using sterile containers & boiled ingredients is absolutely necessary. I used to soak my brewing bottle in water as hot as I could get it out of the tap with a little dish soap, then rinse well, again, with hot water. I boiled all the incredients, including the water. And, I used an airlock on the brewing container while it was fermenting. Once I learned that secret, I never had another bad batch.

Chuck


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 11, 2010)

jack.39  said:
			
		

> When the shop activity is closed down for the day, what do you usually pursue, in order to not be 100% wrapped up in your work?
> 
> Anyone like a nice, cold beer?
> 
> jack



Sure if your a buying I'll take a Bass I like that Brit beer, domestic just isn't there for me.
I usually like a beer or 2 with a round of golf but it's a tad cold to be out golfing right now.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 11, 2010)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> I usually like a beer or 2 with a round of golf but it's a tad cold to be out golfing right now.



White ball could be a problem too. :

Chuck,

Yep, did all that and had a bubbler on the container. Guess Bacchus was "hopping" mad at me, anyway I keep him, (and me), very contented with the brandy. Thanks for your support. I honestly don't know what my problem was but on reflection temperature during brewing may have had some bearing on it. Not to worry I ain't going to do it again EVER.

Best Regards
Bob


----------

